# Bike günstig Sandstrahlen...aber wo?



## Suko81 (4. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Ich würd gern den Rahmen von meinem Marin Bear Valley ´96 sandstrahlen und danach pulverbeschichten lassen. Hat das jemand schon mal hier in der Gegend (N/ER) machen lassen und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben, wo das günstig zu machen ist?

THX


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2011)

wenn es ein alu rahmen ist, dann wird das in der regel nicht sand- sondern glasgestrahlt.
bei der herbst-ebh-technik in schnaittach kannst du alles in einem schritt machen lassen. ich nehme aber an, dass du da schon auf 100 - 150 â¬ kommst.

http://www.herbst-galvano.de/fertigungsspektrum.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass es in Nürnberg eine Firma gibt, die industriell sandtrahlt. Wenn mal luft ist, dann schieben die auch so Teile zwischenrein für nen günstigen kurs. Ich muss mich mal bei meiner quelle erkundigen.


----------



## Schoschi (4. Mai 2011)

Servus,

da bist wohl am besten beim Schmid in Linden/Gerhardshofen aufgehoben. Da waren schon einige Bekannte mit Rahmen dort und ich hab mal Teile wegen ner Motorradrestauration machen lassen. Strahlen und Pulvern im selben Hause. Die haben echt nen Plan dort, je nach Material sucht der das Strahlgut aus, Lagerflächen und Gewinde werden nicht beschädigt. Und das ganze zu nem Toptarif.  Genaue Adresse hab ich jetzt nicht mehr, lässt sich aber googeln.....


----------



## Suko81 (5. Mai 2011)

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps! Werd bei den Firmen mal anfragen...

@Fl!p: Wär cool wenn du mir dann nochmal Bescheid geben könntest, hört sich interessant an!


----------



## Fl!p (7. Mai 2011)

Suko81 schrieb:


> @Fl!p: Wär cool wenn du mir dann nochmal Bescheid geben könntest, hört sich interessant an!



Der heisst Schumacher und ist in Nürnberg/Schwaig.
Link


----------



## zuspät (12. Mai 2011)

jo der laden in schwaig is meine erste adresse wenns ums strahlen geht, kostet so um die 20-30â¬.


----------



## ToMo74 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab da vor ein paar Jahren dort in Schwaig meine alte Vespa strahlen lassen - Qualität und Preis waren spitze


----------



## norman68 (14. Mai 2011)

Fag auch mal bei Nometa in Nürnberg nach

http://www.nometa.de/


----------

